# Fritz 12 Beginner Edition 2012



## ubuntu1967 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo. Ich hoffe dieser Forumsabschnitt ist richtig gewählt.
Mein OS ist Windows 7 Spk1 (64 Bit) und 8 Gigabyte Ram
Ich habe ein Problem mit Fritz 12 Beginner Edition 2012 (Schachprogramm), die Fritz 12 Engine funktioniert bei mir nicht.
Wer kann mir helfen und informieren was ich machen könnte um die Bauern, Springer, Läufer, Türme, Dame und den König durch die Fritz 12 Engine zu steuern?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wo bekommt man ein kostenloses update oder Reperaturtool für Fritz 12 Beginner Edition her?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wenns hier keine Antwort gibt dann mach ich zu, oder ich Crossposte.


----------

